# [Lesertest] Noctua NF-A12x15 - Eule auf Schlankheitskur



## Oromis16 (1. Oktober 2017)

*Noctua NF-A12x15 – Eule auf Schlankheitskur*

 - Einleitung
 - Testsystem
 - Spezifikationen
 - Lieferumfang
 - Design, Besonderheiten und Verarbeitungsqualität
 - Montage
 - Lautstärke und Leistung
 - Fazit

*Einleitung*

Die österreichische Firma Noctua dürfte wohl allen ein Begriff sein: Schon seit 12 Jahren versorgt das Unternehmen den High-End und Enthusiastenmarkt für Lüfter und Kühler.

Heute im Test befindet sich einer der neuesten Lüfter aus Noctuas' Produktsortiment: Der kurz vor der Computex vorgestelt NF-A12x15; ein Lüfter mit 120mm Rahmenbreite und einer Einbautiefe von schmaleren 15 statt den üblichen 25mm.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie für die Lüfter des Unternehmens üblich sind dabei einige charakteristische Features wieder dabei: Ein entkoppelter Rahmen, ein SS02-Lager, diverse typische Eigenschaften der Rotor- und Rahmengeometrie und  die braune Farbgebung.
Doch beim NF-A12x15 handelt es sich nicht nur um ein reines Produktupdate, stattdessen kommt hier eine Besonderheit zum Einsatz: Der Bereich um die Nabe (mit der angetriebenes Achse verbundenes Bauteil) ist mit Metall verstärkt, um eine höhere Langlebigkeit zu gewährleisten.

Wie bei Noctua häufig gibt es den Lüfter in zwei Ausführungen: Als PWM-(4-Pin) und als FLX-(3-Pin)-Variante. Beide kosten knapp 20€ und haben eine sechsjährige Herstellergarantie. Im Test zum Einsatz kommt die Variante mit PWM.

*Testsystem*

Für die folgenden Tests wird ein System bestehend aus folgenden Komponenten verwendet:
Ein i7 5820K auf Standardtakt, als Mainboard dient ein MSI X99S SLI Plus, als Grafikkarte eine Sapphire R9 380 Nitro.
Verbaut wird das ganze in einem Anidees AI-6B, vorne und hinten befinden sich jeweils die größtmöglichen Be Quiet! Silent Wings 2 Lüfter.

*Spezifikationen*

- Abmessungen (BxHxT): 120x120x15 mm
- Gewicht: 128,5g
- Umdrehungen (LNA): 1850 (1400)
- Volumenstrom (LNA): 94,2 m³/h (70,8 m³/h)
- Statischer Druck (LNA): 1,53m m H2O (0,9 mm H2O)
- Leistungsaufnahme: 1,56W
- Stromstärke: 0,13A 
- Blätter: 7
- Anschluss: 4 Pin, 20cm
- Aktueller Händlerpreis: 20€
- Garantie: 6 Jahres

*Lieferumfang*

Der Lüfter kommt in der charakteristischen braun weißen Verpackung daher. In dieser befindet sich auch das umfangreiche Zubehör: Eine Anleitung, Montageschrauben und alternativ Entkopplungsstifte, ein Verlängerungskabel (30cm), ein Y-Kabel und der hauseigene Low Noise Adapter. Das gesamte Zubehör setzt auf schwarze Stecker mit schwarzem Kabelsleeve und macht dementsprechend einen sehr wertigen Eindruck.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Design, Besonderheiten und Verarbeitungsqualität*

Der NF-A12x15 kommt wie alle „klassischen“ Lüfter von Noctua zweifarbig braun daher: Der Rahmen ist in einem sehr hellen Farbton, wohingegen der Rotor und die Entkopplungspads dunkelbraun sind.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bereits am Rahmen gibt es einige kleine Elemente die den Lüfter vom klassischen Aufbau trennen, so ist beispielsweise der Rand noch mit einer Mittelstrebe ausgestattet, während die meisten Lüfter hier nur oben und unten eine Strebe einsetzen. Als kleine optisches Extra ist an der dem Anschluss gegenüberliegenden Seite das Firmenlogo eingegossen worden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


An der Innenseite des Rahmens befinden sich weitere Merkmale, die man bereits bei anderen Noctua-Lüftern bereits gesehen hat: Der Rand an der einsaugenden Seite ist nicht planar sondern abgestuft („Stepped Inlet Design“) was die Leistung erhöhen soll. Im Inneren des Rahmens befinden sich zudem dreieckige Einbuchtungen („Inner Surface Microstructures“), die ebenso die Leistung erhöhen und zudem gleichzeitig das Betriebsgeräusch mindern sollen.

Der Motorbereich wird durch fünf entlang der Strömungsrichtung gewinkelte Streben gehalten.

Am Rotor erwartet einen die bereits erwähnte Metallverstärkung und der kreisförmige Kanal am Rand des Innenbereichs, der einerseits die Spritzgussnähte kaschiert und andererseits die Bauteilstabilität erhöhen soll.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


An den sieben Lüfterblättern befinden sich jeweils drei Erhöhungen („Flow Acceleration Channels“), die die Effizienz steigern und das Betriebsgeräusch mindern sollen.

Die Verarbeitung des Lüfters ist, wie bei Noctua gewohnt, tadellos: Die einzelnen Elemente sind sehr stabil, die Kanten durchgehend sauber. Es sollte bedacht werden, dass durch die Metallverstrebung in der Mitte sich dort nicht die übliche Spritzguss-Naht befindet; stattdessen befinden sich sieben davon in dem kreisförmigen Kanal. Das ist keineswegs ein Nachteil, aber eine optische Besonderheit.

*Montage*

Der Lüfter kann, wie bereits erwähnt, direkt verschraubt oder mit Noctuas Entkopplungsset installiert werden. In beiden Varianten liegt der Kühler auf den vier Gummipads – eines in jeder Ecke – auf, die die meisten Vibrationen bereits eliminieren dürften.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Für die Montage mit den NA-AV3 getauften Entkopplungsstifte muss einfach der Lüfter an das Gehäuse gehalten und anschließend die Gummistifte durch Gehäusewand und Lüfter gedrückt werden. Dadurch ist der Kühler nur noch über elastische Elemente mit dem Gehäuse verbunden; was eine bestmögliche Entkopplung bietet und damit insbesondere eine Verbesserung bringt wenn der Lüfter auf der Eigenfrequenz des Gehäuses vibriert.

*Lautstärke und Leistung

*Um die Leistungsfähigkeit eines Lüfters zu bestimmen gibt es viele – mehr oder weniger sinnvolle – Wege. Der klassischste wäre den Lüfter an einem CPU-Kühler zu testen; da allerdings auf keinem der zur Verfügung stehenden Kühlkörper ein Lüfter mit abweichender Tiefe montiert werden kann fällt diese Option leider flach.

Stattdessen wird der Lüfter hier als „Zubringer“ für die Grafikkarte eingesetzt: Im Boden vieler Gehäuse können nur flache Lüfter wie eben der NF-A12x15 eingebaut werden, da höhere Modelle mit den Anschlüssen des Netzteil-Kabelmanagements kollidieren. In diesem Fall blasen der NF-A12x15 und der  Vergleichslüfter - ein Scythe Slip Stream Slim 1200rpm – also vom Boden des Gehäuses her Luft auf die Grafikkarte. Zwischen den Lüftern und der Grafikkarte befinden sich vom Netzteil herkommend alle Stromkabel des Gehäuses, was eine gute Simulation von beengten ITX-Platzverhältnissen sein dürfte.

Für die Tests werden die Lüfter der Grafikkarte auf 2400 RPM festgesetzt. Die Grafikkarte wird bei einer Zimmertemperatur von 20°C für exakt 10 Minuten mit Furmark aufgeheizt; die von AMD WattMan ausgelesene Temperatur gilt als Ergebnis.
Der untere Frontlüfter bleibt während den Tests aus, so das die getesteten Lüfter die einzigen sind, die die Grafikkarte mit Luft versorgen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[Über den Temperaturen wird im Diagramm die ausgelesene Drehzahl angezeigt]

Beide Lüfter haben eine unterschiedliche Ausrichtung, weswegen die Interpretation etwas erschwert wird: Der Scythe Slip Stream dreht nur bis 1200, der NF-A12x15 bis 1800 Umdrehungen. Dementsprechend ist der Noctua-Lüfter bei 12V lauter aber auch deutlich kühler.
Ein direkter Vergleich der beiden Lüfter ist beispielsweise im 5V-Betrieb des NF-A12x15 möglich: Hier schneidet der Noctua-Lüfter um 2°C besser ab als das Modell von Scythe, ist aber auf einem Lautstärkeniveau. Die Leistungsfähigkeit des Lüfters, insbesondere pro Lautstärke, kann sich im Vergleich zur Konkurrenz also durchaus sehen lassen.

Beim Betriebsgeräusch schlägt sich der Lüfter recht gut: Bei 5V ist er leise, fast nicht hörbar. Bei 12V wird er etwas lauter als die hauseigenen Modelle NF-P12 und NF-P14 - was insbesondere an der höheren Tonfrequenz liegen dürfte – bleibt aber noch gut im Rahmen. Ein Lagerschleifen oder vergleichbare Störgeräusche traten im Test, wie von Noctua gewohnt, nicht auf.

Um einen Eindruck der Lautstärke zu vermitteln sind unter folgendem drei Vergleichsaufnahmen von einem Rode MP5 zu finden, die in einer schallgedämmten Box gemacht wurden. Da das Testverfahren noch nicht final ist, sollen diese Aufnahmen aber nur einen groben Eindruck geben.
Der Downloadlink (Wav 32Bit): Noctua NF-A12x15 Soundfiles

*Fazit*

Mit dem NF-A12x15 besetzt Noctua eine Marktlücke. 120mm-Lüfter mit einer Tiefe von 15mm und weniger gibt es – die beiden Versionen von Noctua mit einbezogen – aktuell nur 11 Stück in Deutschland zu kaufen; und die neuesten Konkurrenzmodelle sind dabei 2014 vorgestellt worden.

Der Lüfter kann sich damit, momentan wohl konkurrenzlos, als diesbezüglich bestes Gesamtpaket platzieren: Die sehr gute Verarbeitungsqualität in Kombination mit dem umfangreichen Zubehör findet man bei flachen Lüftern sonst nirgends. Auch die Kühlleistung braucht sich dabei nicht zu verstecken, wobei hier für eine Erstplatzierung vorher noch weitere Modelle getestet werden müssten.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


In jedem Fall ist die Lautstärke wie von Noctua gewohnt: Der Lüfter wird nie aufdringlich und die wahrnehmbaren Geräusche werden nur durch den Luftstrom verursacht – der Motor und das Lager bleiben lautlos.

Alles in allem ist der NF-12x15 für seinen Preis von 19€ das Edelmodell unter den flachen 120mm-Lüftern. Wer für enge Verhältnisse, wie beispielsweise in einem ITX-System, noch Belüftungsmöglichkeiten sucht, und den Aufpreis zu Konkurrenzmodellen nicht scheut, der ist mit diesem Lüfter auf jeden Fall gut beraten.

*Positiv:*
- Kühlleistung
- Zubehör (Adapter, Entkopplung)
- Lautstärke

*Negativ:
*- (Anschaffungskosten)


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. Oktober 2017)

Sehr schön, danke, die Lüfter finde ich sehr interessant, wenn der Bauraum knapp wird.

Ich nutze bisher dafür die guten alten Prolimatech Vortex 12 und suche dringt einen Vergleichstest.
Ich denke und hoffe, die Noctualüfter sind in der Summe der Eigenschaften etwas besser, scheue aber 
noch die Anschaffunghskosten, um es selber zu testen 
Prolimatech Ultra Sleek Vortex 12 schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Könntest Du noch eine Kennlinie mit reinnehmen, also Drehzahl über PWM-Prozente. Mich interessieren
vor allem immer die Mindestdrehzahl, Anlaufdrehzahl und die Kühlung bei 1000U/min als grobe Drehzahl,
in der 120mm Lüfternoch als silent durchgehen können.


----------



## Almdudler2604 (1. Oktober 2017)

Der Lüfter könnte ziemlich gut für einen Lüfter-Mod bei Grafikkarten sein. Ich habe zwei von den dickeren auf meine Palit 1080 Ti geschnallt. Man dürfte mit den vor dir getesteten schmaleren Lüftern dann bei 3 Slots statt 4 Slots liegen.


----------



## Oromis16 (1. Oktober 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Könntest Du noch eine Kennlinie mit reinnehmen, also Drehzahl über PWM-Prozente.
> [...]Mindestdrehzahl, Anlaufdrehzahl und die Kühlung bei 1000U/min[...]



Kann ich, ist auch schon geplant; aber es wird noch ein paar Wochen dauern. Mir fehlt da noch ein bisschen Messequipment um das ganze schön zu machen


----------



## Lios Nudin (2. Oktober 2017)

> ... In jedem Fall ist die Lautstärke wie von Noctua gewohnt: Der Lüfter wird  nie aufdringlich und die wahrnehmbaren Geräusche werden nur durch den  Luftstrom verursacht – *der Motor und das Lager bleiben lautlos*. ...





Gut diesen Satz zu lesen. Mit dieser Erwartung habe ich mir drei davon in der non-pwm Variante für meinen 360mm Radiator gekauft, konnte sie bisher aber noch nicht verbauen/einsetzen. Es wäre gut, wenn sie mit einem 5V Adapter ohne Startboost anlaufen würden, ansonsten muss es ein 7V Adapter sein.

Deswegen habe ich die Frage, aus welcher Entfernung du in deinem Testaufbau im Pull-Betrieb bei 7V noch Lüftergeräusche wahrnimmts.


----------



## Oromis16 (2. Oktober 2017)

7V? Huiui, das machen meine Netzteile allesamt nicht mit 
Ich muss dich da leider, wie interessierterUser, vertrösten: Ich bestell zwar im Laufe der Woche einen Step-Down-Wandler, aber der ist eben noch nicht da 

Ich hoffe das ist in Ordnung, wenn es eilt kann ich nur einen Vorschaltwiderstand anbieten der dann halt irgendwo zwischen 6-8V rauskommen wird.


----------



## Ion (2. Oktober 2017)

Mag sein das die Leistung konkurrenzlos ist, aber bisher hat mich diese überaus hässlich Farbe immer vom Kauf abgehalten


----------



## Lios Nudin (2. Oktober 2017)

Oromis16 schrieb:


> 7V? Huiui, das machen meine Netzteile allesamt nicht mit
> Ich muss dich da leider, wie interessierterUser, vertrösten: Ich bestell zwar im Laufe der Woche einen Step-Down-Wandler, aber der ist eben noch nicht da
> 
> Ich hoffe das ist in Ordnung, wenn es eilt kann ich nur einen Vorschaltwiderstand anbieten der dann halt irgendwo zwischen 6-8V rauskommen wird.



Kein Ding. Ich kann warten bis der Step-Down Wandler da ist.


----------



## CSOger (2. Oktober 2017)

Ion schrieb:


> Mag sein das die Leistung konkurrenzlos ist, aber bisher hat mich diese überaus hässlich Farbe immer vom Kauf abgehalten



War bei mir nicht anders.
Nachdem Noctua aber endlich auch 200er für meinen Tower im Angebot hatte habe ich gleich die ganze Kiste mit den braunen ausgestattet.
(Auch der hier getestete NF-A12x15 wurde im Heck verbaut)
Die Farbe interessiert mich jetzt nicht mehr im geringsten.
Sieht alles gleich ******* aus.
Aber man sieht auch gleich das es sich um sehr gute Lüfter der Östereicher handelt.


----------



## RRe36 (10. Oktober 2017)

Ion schrieb:


> Mag sein das die Leistung konkurrenzlos ist, aber bisher hat mich diese überaus hässlich Farbe immer vom Kauf abgehalten


Ich würd mir da von Noctua auch so eine grau-schwarze Version wünschen (gab's glaub ich mal bei einigen Modellen). In der jetzigen Farbe kommen die bei mir meist nur als Hecklüfter in Frage weil das Braun durch vergitterte Gehäusefrontseiten sichtbar bleibt.


----------



## Chukku (11. Oktober 2017)

RRe36 schrieb:


> Ich würd mir da von Noctua auch so eine grau-schwarze Version wünschen (gab's glaub ich mal bei einigen Modellen).



Es gibt aktuell von Noctua bereits zwei Baureihen, die jeweils schwarz (ppc industrial) bzw. grau (Redux) sind.
NF-F12 industrialPPC-2000 PWM
NF-S12B redux-1200 PWM
Die haben aber beide den Nachteil, dass sie ein leichtes tickerndes Nebengeräusch im Antrieb haben.
Das ist zugegebnermaßen so leise, dass man es aus einem schallgedämmten Case nicht heraushört, aber in meinem ungedämmten Glascase war es mir viel zu nervig und die teuren ppci Lüfter sind allesamt wieder rausgeflogen.

Allerdings hat Noctua auf der diesjährigen Computex angekündigt, dass sie auch ihre normalen Lüfter bald als schwarze Variante rausbringen werden.
Bunte Gummi-Ecken  in verschiedenen Farben zum Austauschen gibt es eh schon.
Wann genau dieses "bald" allerdings sein wird, weiß wohl niemand so genau.


----------



## Narbennarr (11. Oktober 2017)

es gab auch mal ne linus techtips edition in schwarz, mit fettem linus makrting aufpreis


----------



## Cuddleman (11. Oktober 2017)

Ion schrieb:


> Mag sein das die Leistung konkurrenzlos ist, aber bisher hat mich diese überaus hässlich Farbe immer vom Kauf abgehalten



Dann schau dir mal Prolimatechs Ultra Sleek Vortex an.

Hab 140iger seit ihren Erscheinen, je einen jeweils auf etwas modifzierte AC-Monoplus montiert, die je eine GPU auf einer HD5970 kühlten.
Zum anderen kamen, nach einer Wiederbelebung eines AC Freezer Extreme Rev.2 (die selbstklebenden Plasteführungen des originalen Lüfters fielen innerhalb kürzester Zeit ab) zwei weiterer zum Einsatz, nach dem Muster eines NH-D14.
Lüfterspangen baue ich mir selbst, wenn es keine passenden gibt!
Die 140iger haben jedoch keinen sehr linearen Spannungs-/Drehzahlbereich, so das es nicht so einfach ist, diese einer vorhandenen Lüftersteuerung anzubieten, ohne eventuell mit der einhergehenden noch moderaten Geräuschkulisse Probleme zu haben. (persönliche Ansichtssache!)
Sinnvoll ist bei den Lüftern, etwa 3, oder etwas mehr Milimeter Abstand zu Montagewand der PC-Gehäuse zu wählen, was man mit den Gummientkopplern zum durchziehen, z.B. von BQ schon ausreichend gut hin bekommt.
Wer sich mit den kleinen Widrigkeiten anfreunden kann, wird nicht enttäuscht sein, je nach individuellen Gusto.
Dem Test von Lunar19 stimme ich in den von ihm nach seinen Möglichkeiten gemachten Aussagen zu.
Zu den 120iger Modellen kann ich leider keine Aussage machen.


----------



## Oromis16 (17. Oktober 2017)

Ich bitte die Verspätung der gewünschten Nachtests zu entschuldigen; ich komme dank des Studienbeginns gerade zu kaum etwas. Ich hoffe ich schaffe es am Wochenende; aber nehmt's mir bitte nicht übel wenn nicht


----------



## Narbennarr (18. Oktober 2017)

Quatsch lass dir Zeit. Ich weiß wie viel Arbeit Reviews machen und hier hat niemand irgendwas zu fordern  
Stress dich nicht, das nimmt den Spaß an der Sache


----------



## Oromis16 (20. Oktober 2017)

Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Deswegen habe ich die Frage, aus welcher Entfernung du in deinem Testaufbau im Pull-Betrieb bei 7V noch Lüftergeräusche wahrnimmts.



Im stillen Raum hör ich das Ding noch meterweit; aber das ist ja auch nicht die Referenz  Ich glaube in einem geschlossenen Gehäuse dürfte er bei sieben Volt für die meisten Ansprüche leise genug sein. Mein Exemplar läuft ab ~4,6 Volt an


----------

